# My Little Princess gets Her 1st Snapper (Saturday)



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm about to make a run to the edge with some buddies so I took the boat out yesterday to make sure everything was clicking. I asked my 6 year old son to join and he wasn't interested. My 4 year old little girl was begging to go so off we went. 

I was planning on doing some inshore fishing but the bait shop was out of shrimp so I picked up a pack of Berkeley Gulp - New Penny. Tried the Ft Pickens Jetties with no luck. Gabriella was dying to catch a fish so i figured, what the hell, let's make a quick run offshore. We ran to a spot about 6 miles out of the pass on a 228 heading. Water was filthy, current was pushing strong from SE to NW.

Iwas marking activity on the bottom and thought about pulling out a jig to see what would happen. It's kind of hard to really focus on talk when you have a 4 year old running around a 19' boat like it's a playground. I was already rigged with a Gulp on a carolina rig so I sent it down and almost immediately, hook up with a juvinile snapper, about 14". My daughter had a blast realling it in, we got a picture, released it for another day, and she begged me to go back to Sanders Beach to go to the playground.

Boat running good - check, daughter caught a fish - check, sure we can go back to the playground. She was so proud. My son doesn't want to fish unless he has a friend on the boat. She doesn't care, just likes being out there, like her Dad.

So anyway, I was surprised to actually catch a snapper on a Berkley Gulp butI have caught juvy gag on gulps before under the Skyway in Tampa Bay. I know, not much of a report but had to share. Hopefully, I'll post tonight with pictures of Mingos from the Edge.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

:clap


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

A very nice post indeed. Good also to see that your were taking care of her with the barbie life preserver on. The time you spend with your kids today will make for some great memories in the future. Great Job!! Dad. Gene


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report and you did good Dad, that picture says it all. Priceless.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome report, now thats what its all about.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

PRICELESS!!!!:angel :clap


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

> *cobe killer (3/7/2010)*PRICELESS!!!!:angel :clap


X2


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

Awsome cannot wait till my daughter is here this summer she loves to fish.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Realtor (3/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *cobe killer (3/7/2010)*PRICELESS!!!!:angel :clap
> ...


x 10!!!!!


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Great report. She will remember that fish for the rest of her life.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Good for you! I used to fish with a guy that had a son and daughter. The girl loved to go and the boy was just not into it. Funny how that works out. Those gulps are killer snapper baits. Especially whenthe snapperare up in the water. Just thread a crab or one of the swimming mullet on ahook and let it drift behind the boat. Even seen big black snapper inhale a gulp floating behind the boat. Great report!


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Great job dad...precious memory


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Getting them kids involved is what it's about!!!! Good job dad!:letsdrink


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

YOUR report is HANDS DOWN... the BEST report of the weekend!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

GREAT story, GREAT PICTURE!!! :clap:clap:clap:clap

THANKS,

Jim


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jim t (3/7/2010)*YOUR report is HANDS DOWN... the BEST report of the weekend!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown
> 
> GREAT story, GREAT PICTURE!!! :clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> ...


I could not have said it better:bowdown Great job dad.:clap


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:clap

that makes it special. she will talk about it for along time...


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

GREAT REPORT, :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

that's what it's all about! I can't wait until a couple more years when my daughter is old enough to go out with me on the water.


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies gentlemen! When she woke up this morning, I put her on my lap and read a bunch of your comments to her. She's so proud of herself. It brought another big smile to her this morning. She said she wants to go catch a grouper now.



Thanks again!


----------

